# Ciao a tutti



## Superpippo80 (20 Marzo 2021)

Ciao, ero gia' iscritto ma non scrivevo da circa 3 anni. 
Forza Diavolo!


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Marzo 2021)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ciao, ero gia' iscritto ma non scrivevo da circa 3 anni.
> Forza Diavolo!



Bentornato.


----------



## Superpippo80 (20 Marzo 2021)

Grazie!


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2021)

Ciao!


----------



## Maravich49 (25 Marzo 2021)

Bentornato


----------

